# carpin 5-7-04



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

went out today in an area that I tried twice previously with little luck. I ended up catch 4 total. 1 catfish and 3 carp the largest went 11pounds. It did not look that big but it had a bunch of eggs. All were caught on sweet corn. I think the cold weather really slowed them down today. Not much action but they were hungry. Hope to go out again in the morning.

good luck guys


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a good day, a few carp is better than none.


----------

